# What breed is my cat??



## 3Cats1Dog (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, hopefully someone can help me on this. I have 3 cats, 2 of which are tiger tabbys and look like pretty normal cats. My third one, the youngest, looks like something I have not seen ever in a cat. First thing, he's 23lbs of pure muscle mass, not much fat on him. Second, he's so tall we had to buy him special pedestal style feeding bowls to reduce the strain on his neck and back while eating. Lastly, the thing that really got me wondering were the weird swirls, spots and stripes in his fur. I'm thinking he may be a bengal mix, but he's almost as big as a savannah cat. Here his right here, can someone tell me what he may be?? Thanks!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think you may be right, my guess is Bengal/DSH mix. Often DSH brown mackeral tabbies can be pretty large boned hefty cats, but your boy does have long legs, and some Bengal-type markings in his coat, particularly around the shoulder area in the first photo. Very handsome fellow!


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

He definitely looks like a Bengal mix. He's a cutie!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

That is one huge cat! Such pretty markings.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My opinion only ... is that he is simply a large kitty. I have had two 'extra tall/long' cats. Mister was very tall/thin and Floofy is very muscled like your boy. Floof is so long that I cannot hold him normally, I must spread my arms further apart to properly support both of his ends when I hold him up to my chest.


----------



## NickyBeans (Nov 16, 2010)

He's a big guy! I couldn't tell you the first thing about his breed though, haha


----------



## static416 (Nov 16, 2010)

Cute and giant. I thought mine was big at 15 pounds.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yao Ming is just a Chinese guy, and so happens to be an unusually big one. So I'd cast my vote in the Hercules of domestic shorthairs ballot. Might just be releasing high GH or something compared to his bro-cats.


----------

